# Peak



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2019)

Just got an email that they are going out of business again. 20% off right now.   So glad I stopped using them the first time they went out.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 16, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Just got an email that they are going out of business again. 20% off right now.   So glad I stopped using them the first time they went out.


HAHAHAHAHA 
I mean, I'm sorry for those that still use them, but at this point this is just comical...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2019)

I was afraid that was happening. Need to get a couple lbs of white tea and ginger. His rose was wonderful but it never came back in stock.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I was afraid that was happening. Need to get a couple lbs of white tea and ginger. His rose was wonderful but it never came back in stock.


They were out when I went to look for that one.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 16, 2019)

That's too bad, as they had some really great keeper FOs that soaped great and were great stickers in my soap @.75 oz ppo, such as Wild Mtn Honey, Twilight Woods, BRV, Bartlet Pear, etc... 

It's to their own shame, though, with the huge mess they made of things a few years ago when they went out of business the first time and sold off all their remaining inventory as well as the FO codes to *Keystone Candle Co.* . Then, when they suspiciously  decided to go back into business again very shortly thereafter, but in another state, and with supposedly the same FOs, not many folks knew if they could trust them anymore after all the shady dealings they pulled on Keystone in regards to the FO codes.....i.e., Keystone stated it very clearly in a public announcement on their FB page (and also confirmed it via a personal phone conversation with a member of another soaping/candle forum) that they had definitely indeed purchased from Peak all of the Peak FO codes in the deal when Peak when out of business. But when Peak re-opened in another state, they seemed to refute that and it soon became a 'He said/she said' thing.   

No matter....if you click on the link I gave to Keystone, you'll see they are still selling Peak FOs (it takes you directly to their stock of Peaks FOs). They have become a part of their normal inventory. I personally have not tried any of them to compare as I still have original Peak stock on hand, but I will definitely be trying them out when I begin to run low.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2019)

@IL, do you happen to know if Black Cherry Fizz holds in soap if you have tried it. 
I hate to see any company go out of business.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Carolyn....I've never tried Black Cherry Fizz.


IrishLass


----------



## math ace (Sep 22, 2019)

A couple of months ago, I emailed Peak a couple of times about their inventory and never received a response. I figured if they were too busy to answer my emails, then I probably didn't need to order from them.  It is a shame, because I received several recommendations for their scents! Maybe, I'll check out the keystone candle company instead.  I did notice that Fragrance Buddy was carrying several dupes of Peak's scents.

I should post this on the "post your gripe" thread... BUT ... I won't be ordering from Keystone Candle Company either!  I just clicked on over 12 different scents and found no IFRA information posted.  Seriously, if you market soap makers, if you go to the point of posting that the fragrance is "skin safe" and then don't post the MRU information, then what's the point?  

Personally, it drives me crazy having to go to a company's web site to track down the MRU!  I think it should be required that they print the MRU on the fragrance label.  I know for a fact that Bramble Berry, Fragrance Buddy, Rustic Escentuals and Virginia Candle Supply DO NOT print the MRU on their fragrance bottles. That is ridiculous! Lonestar Candle supply prints the MRU on the label, but the print is SOOOOO small that I need a magnifying glass to read it. That is just SILLY!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 23, 2019)

Surely Keystone will provide it if requested...?  A pain, yes. But in case you're determined to try them....


----------



## math ace (Sep 23, 2019)

It goes beyond it being a pain simply because I can't use the product until I have the MRU! The last company I had to write to and request the info took 4 weeks, 2 emails, and a phone call before they finally provided me with the MRU. 

I will no longer order fragrances from a company that doesn't at least publish the MRU on their web site.  I don't see why they can't all publish that information on each individual bottle.  To me, it is like buying a food product and having to go to the company's website to get the cooking instructions... Just lame!

Has any one tried the Peak fragrances from Keystone to see how they compared to the previous Peak's fragrances?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have not used the Peak fragrances from Keystone, however, they bought all of Peak's codes/formulations during one of their other going out of business gigs.   So, they should be the same.  I'm going to order a couple in the near future that I need to re-stock.   I bought quite a bit the first time they went out so I had enough to get through for quite some time.   Their Black Raspberry Vanilla, Pink Sugar, Cranberry Citrus were a few of my favorites.


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2019)

I am sorry to hear that Peak is closing its doors.


----------



## math ace (Nov 21, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> . . . So, they should be the same.  I'm going to order a couple in the near future . . . Their Black Raspberry Vanilla, Pink Sugar, Cranberry Citrus were a few of my favorites.



Please, update us once you have tried some from keystone.  The cranberry citrus sounds like a wonderful blend. 

Somebody recommended a few peak fragrances to me for use in CP.  I tried to get some specific information from them before they went out of business, but they didn't return my emails, so I never got a chance to try them....


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2019)

math ace said:


> Please, update us once you have tried some from keystone.  The cranberry citrus sounds like a wonderful blend.
> 
> Somebody recommended a few peak fragrances to me for use in CP.  I tried to get some specific information from them before they went out of business, but they didn't return my emails, so I never got a chance to try them....



They were always difficult to get information from. They had a wonderful Cranberry Marmalade that was a bit spicy but I could never get a safe usage from them.  That was years ago though.


----------

